# Silkies!



## Audra M (Feb 7, 2021)

I’m looking to breed silkies. I’m curious if anyone has some insight on genetics and or the best place to look it up. I currently have two silkie Roosters, one looks partridge mix, other looks blue. 
Hens I have a black, 2 buffs, 2 blues, 2 whites. just curious what the mixes will look like and which genes are dominate.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There really isn't a way to predict what the offspring will look like due to all the hidden color genes in Silkies. 

If you had a true black rooster you could put it with the whites and make more black offspring since the white color in Silkies is recessive. 

Chances are you'll get a bunch of tri color offspring when mixing the colors.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome to the forum. What Robin said. You should just have fun with it, backyard crosses are a lot of fun to hatch. You don't have to get complicated with the genetics. Keep decent hatching records and sketch out your genetic tree on paper. It becomes fascinating and addictive.


----------



## Audra M (Feb 7, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> Welcome to the forum. What Robin said. You should just have fun with it, backyard crosses are a lot of fun to hatch. You don't have to get complicated with the genetics. Keep decent hatching records and sketch out your genetic tree on paper. It becomes fascinating and addictive.


What a cool idea!!!!!!! Im looking to sell some. What is a good starting price?


----------



## Audra M (Feb 7, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> Welcome to the forum. What Robin said. You should just have fun with it, backyard crosses are a lot of fun to hatch. You don't have to get complicated with the genetics. Keep decent hatching records and sketch out your genetic tree on paper. It becomes fascinating and addictive.


Is there anything I need to attain prior to selling? It would just be locally!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are your silkies bearded or non bearded? 

You want them to have heavy foot feathers, nice rounded bodies with well formed poofs. Walnut combs either a dark mulberry color or black in the case of white birds. Ears should be blue when the birds are mature.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Audra M said:


> Is there anything I need to attain prior to selling? It would just be locally!


Not everyone is going to be looking for show birds, some folks will just be looking for backyard birds and 4H projects.


----------

